#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Special Excel chart formatting

## bigbizz

Is it possible to format cells with percentages/numbers Excel that will generate a vertical bar chart in PowerPoint that will display a data label with the Percentages followed by the letters? 
Example: Three single vertical bars, with Data Labels:  45ABC    37CDE     52FGH  

I usually have to go into the Data Label in PowerPoint and manually add them. Then I superscript the letters. 



GeneB

----------


## Fotis1991

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

This is a duplicate post and as such does not comply with Rule 5 of our forum rules. This thread will now be closed, you may continue in your other thread.

*Thread Closed.*

----------

